
I've just released my first SwiftUI app (only) on the App Store - dimillian
https://apps.apple.com/us/app/ac-helper/id1508764244?ls=1
======
dimillian
Fully open source the code is here:
[https://github.com/Dimillian/ACHNBrowserUI](https://github.com/Dimillian/ACHNBrowserUI)

I'm happy because I love the end result, it run greats on iPhone and iPad and
quite solid on the latest version of iOS.

